# Gongylus gongylodes moulting pics



## Gurd (Feb 1, 2008)

Watched 1 of my _Gongylus gongylodes_ moult today  

here is the sequence of pics I took


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 1, 2008)

Just lovely!


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow! That's what I like about such species - they don't require high humidity, yet they moult without any problems - it does not get any better


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 2, 2008)

Great sequence Gurd. Best of luck with them.


----------



## Gurd (Feb 6, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Great sequence Gurd. Best of luck with them.


Cheers mate, hunt for males will have to begin when they reach adult, I've got 4 females

She has gone a lot darker after that moult






Can see the colours at the top of her raptoral arms aswell


----------



## andy hood (Feb 8, 2008)

lovely species and great moult pics craig


----------



## Gurd (Feb 12, 2008)

Couple of them are sub adult now  











And the mug shots :lol:


----------



## andy hood (Feb 13, 2008)

more great pics there


----------



## Gurd (Feb 20, 2008)

I had a play with photoshop and some help from Scott

put some of the moult pics into a collage


----------



## Gurd (Feb 28, 2008)

I now have 2 adult females  






this 1 moulted overnight


----------



## tier (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi











regards


----------



## Gurd (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice mate  

I took 1 of mine out for a good look this morning and whilst on my hand she caught an escaped blubottle and munched it :blink: 

1 less to be moaned at for I guess :lol:


----------

